# Metal detecting



## SShepherd

Anyone here do any on a regular basis ?


----------



## Cowboy

SShepherd said:


> Anyone here do any on a regular basis ?


 I used to a lot but not in the last 10 years or so except on my own property ( I lose things alot ) . But this is a forum I belong to you might find interesting that has tons of great info as well as finds if you care to take a look . Lotsa helpfull folks there too and you could probablly find someone close to you that does it on a daily basis .  http://forum.treasurenet.com/#33


----------



## SShepherd

cool!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have an old whites i have used to try to find gold all i have found to date has been rusty metal bullets and spent 22 brass a budy of mine found a penny but it wasn't all that old . i have reshearched out an old nugget patch on a hill side might take a supercub ride out and try it out this summer.


----------



## Robert

I'm a big time gold prospecter lots of huge nuggets been found in my area. I bought a tesoro lobo super trac along time a go with the intent of nugget shooting. Its a good gold detector but for many years I would break it out swing it around and it would just screem in every dirrection so I would just put it down and start panning or sluicing. Last summer I desided to take the time and learn how to use it. After reading the manual thorughly I took a trip out to Butte Medows and ran into an old hydraulic mine. I stepped off the quad fired up the detector and the second hole I dug a nugget came out not ten feet from the quad. I couldent believe it. I kept on looking for the next couple of days but dident find anymore.


----------



## SShepherd

Robert said:


> I'm a big time gold prospecter lots of huge nuggets been found in my area. I bought a tesoro lobo super trac along time a go with the intent of nugget shooting. Its a good gold detector but for many years I would break it out swing it around and it would just screem in every dirrection so I would just put it down and start panning or sluicing. Last summer I desided to take the time and learn how to use it. After reading the manual thorughly I took a trip out to Butte Medows and ran into an old hydraulic mine. I stepped off the quad fired up the detector and the second hole I dug a nugget came out not ten feet from the quad. I couldent believe it. I kept on looking for the next couple of days but dident find anymore.


 SWEET!!
what did it weigh ?
I think I'm ordering a tesoro tigershark today.


----------



## Robert

It weighed .5 gram. Ill try to get a pic, my camera is on the fritz. Later on at another hydro mine I found a piece of metal that looked odd to me it was smoothe melted on one side and rough on the other so I put it in my pocket. Later on thet night I realized what it was a small piece of a meteor.


----------



## ki0ho

Bought one to find survey stakes with but seems to work some times and sometimes not.......got a feeling it is probably me and not the detector!!!


----------



## Robert

This is the best pic I could get doesnt do it justice but you can see it


----------



## Robert

Here is two videos that will make you want to start detecting

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQqYWwyrTrE"]YouTube        - ‪Golden Triangle gold find Steve Glasson Russel Sanderson‬‏[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsPylX02LQ4"]YouTube        - ‪Metal detecting rally‬‏[/ame]


----------



## radiobob

Just got started in this, inherited a White's Spectrum XLT, found a quarter and two dimes so far.

Bob


----------



## Deputy347k9

I have detected on and off for nearly 30 years.  Moving to NC last year the wife and I became hooked!  We detect nearly three times each week. Detecting at the ocean is so much fun and so much easier.  We invested in some nice equipment and it has paid off.  Remember, not every day will you dig up the great finds.  There will be times when you think there is nothing there and you dig up the gold.  My best find was a recent ring that was buried about 8 inches in the wet beach sand along the NC coast.  When I first saw the ring in my scoop I just knew it had to be from a bubble gum machine!  had the ring cleaned and appraised, between $5,500.00 and $6,000.00!  Talk about HOOKED!

Regardless of where you live there are many great sites that are just waiting!  Research is the name of the game.  Every elder I get a chance to speak with I ask where the old "fair grounds" were when they were young.  Old schools, play grounds, civil war sites and so on.

Most respectfully,
Larry
Deputy347k9 Retired
MSgt US Marine Corps Retired


----------

